# Myprotein Alpha Men Tablets



## Micwal (May 19, 2014)

Hi there.

Recently started taking Alpha Men vits & mineral tablets as they were on offer free if you spend £10 or more. They've got really great reviews and was wondering if many of the users here take them at all and any reported benefits or side effects?

The nutritional profile looks pretty sound.

Thanks.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Taken them for years. Fairly comprehensive multivitamin - nothing more. Anyone who tells you they can feel a difference in quality of life or sports performance is probably fueled by placebo.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The obvious benefit is that you will become more immune to colds etc which means your training won't get interrupted!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> The obvious benefit is that you will become more immune to colds etc which means your training won't get interrupted!


Further the skeptic, I add the word 'debatable'. There is science for and against.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

As with all multi vits they help fill the gaps where a good diet has failed to


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

insurance policy ... u might not need them but id rather take one and cover my **** so im not deficient in any vits for optimal performance and function


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I take them. They are a good all round multi-vitamin. You don't feel anything...nor should you. You're not mainlining heroin here.

Side effects... May turn your pee a different colour. All that means is you are getting more vitamins and minerals than your body can process at that time. No biggie.


----------



## Micwal (May 19, 2014)

musclemate said:


> I take them. They are a good all round multi-vitamin. You don't feel anything...nor should you. You're not mainlining heroin here.
> 
> Side effects... May turn your pee a different colour. All that means is you are getting more vitamins and minerals than your body can process at that time. No biggie.


Thank you for all your good replies gentlemen!

And musclemate yeah I have definitely noticed my pee turning much more yellow!

I never expected to feel different, but I have read that many of the minerals in the Alpha Men, such as Korean Ginseng can aid in better testosterone flow etc?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i personaly felt more 'awake' and slightly better sleep when first taking them, but either the effects worn off over long periods of time or i got used to it,

also radiation pee


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Taken them for years. Fairly comprehensive multivitamin - nothing more. Anyone who tells you they can feel a difference in quality of life or sports performance is probably fueled by placebo.


Only possible thing I've noticed would be increased quality of sleep, probably due to he zinc and magnesium


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Only possible thing I've noticed would be increased quality of sleep, probably due to he zinc and magnesium


I used to think ZMA and its equivalents help sleep. But after a few years using it on/off I don't think it gives anything except placebo unless you are significantly deficient in either.


----------



## 16dHPM (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

I just wanted to chip in and say that I have also tried this product and as far as inexpensive ones go they are ok, better than nothing. But, and it's a big but, the profile is not very good at all. The minerals are all cheap oxides (no chelated ones in there at all), the vitamin E is DL-AplhaTocopherol instead of D-AlphaTocopherol (natural vit E).

I've always believed that a handy quick way to see if a multi vit is of decent quality is to see which form of vit E they use, if it is the synthetic one (ie. 'DL' Aplha then the company are being cheap skate bastards).

Personally I avoid cheaper multis not only because of the vit E but also because it almost always means that if they are cutting that corner then they will also do the same for many of the other ingredients, take the minerals for example, cheap crappy oxides which are very poorly absorbed, ie. Zinc Oxide, Calcium Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide etc..a far better option would be something with chelated minerals for much better absorption eg. Zinc Citrate.

While this does mean spending a bit more, it doesn't necessarily mean spending a fortune on those 'wholefood' ones, (terribly expensive). So, for my current choice, just have a look at the very decent profile of Now Foods Adam Mens Multi Softgels (the softgel aspect also helps greatly with absorption).

Hope this info helps, I'm not by any means trying to be 'preachie' but simply find that people rush into buying cheapo multi's which means mainly very poorly absorbed nutrients.


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

^^ WOW really helpful! Thanks, I know know exactly what to look out for.


----------

